# trolling moter??



## ulmer86 (Feb 25, 2012)

Would a 36lb thrust. With a 54in shaft. Be big enough for my 16ft crestliner aluminum boat


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What do you plan on fishing most and with what tactic? When it comes to TM's it always better to get a bigger than have an under power'd one. I used to have a 36lb thrust tiller which wasn't enough for me in windy days, and I have a Lund 16' Angler. I got a 80 lb transom mount and have never had any trouble in any wind. Go bigger if possible! I just have afeeling you will regret spending the money on a 36lb...but like I said it all depends on when and how you fish!


----------



## ulmer86 (Feb 25, 2012)

For the most part just fish around the Jamestown area and run bottom bouncers and its a bow mounted one


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a 2009 Alumacraft Pro 175, 17' 5", around 2000 pounds. I have a bow mount 55 pound thrust(biggest 12 volt). Not big enough, any wind or current and I'm screwed. I would go bigger, but mounting a 3rd battery is going to be tuff


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Get the biggest one you can afford!!! Doesen't matter what size boat you run!!! If you can run a the largest volt system do it. If you can get the longest shaft for that motor, do it. Nothing is worse than being underpowered on windy or long days. Nothing is worse than having your prop keep jumping out of the water every time some little wave comes by. Can't stay on fish(which is about 90% of the ballgame)and then go somewhere else to fish to get out of the wind and no fish. Like building a garage. You think it will be big enough for what you have but it never seems it is. Nothing bothers me more when I here people saying that they wish they would have gotten a bigger motor, elec. motor and you know they could afford it. Being to cheap.


----------



## ulmer86 (Feb 25, 2012)

OK thanks for the info I never looked at them all that much cuz when I bought my boat it had a moter guide on it with a cordless foot peddle and worked grate but took it out this year and it wont turn left or right everything otherwise works good still so took it apart thought maybe a gear striped out but it just makes a click noise from the computer bored thing any one have this problem. How would I fix it and is it worth it or get a new one


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Do a search for a repairman in your area and talk to him. I only have experience with Minn Kotas, but all trolling motors will have parts and boards go bad. If you can figure out what exactly it is, usually if you are a little bit mechanically inclined they aren't too bad to work on.

That is, if you like that one. If not I would go as big as you can afford. A 55lb might be big enough for your rig, but a 70 would be a lot better. Autopilot is also well worth it imo.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a 17.5 ft Tyee with a 24volt 80 ft pound thrust I-pilot----wouldn't trade back for anything! Seriously, if you can afford it, DO IT! Remote control , spot lock, cruise, auto pilot.... Its just cool.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You can get by with that shaft length, but I would say you need more thrust than that or you'll just
burn through the battery.


----------

